# Need Advice to be Strong and Swole



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm currently 204 pounds and have lost important gym time. I was 270-280 pounds of fat and lost a lot of that weight. I currently work again and can't focus on the gym because I'm an aimless faggot. How do I become ripped without steroids and with 120 grams of protein worth of shakes? I could use the internet but autism seems to be better at these things.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 3, 2022)

standing desk all day erry day, you can do them cheap by getting a sturdy dining room table and a couple of ikea type end tables, put in front of your tv and use that as your computer monitor
hindu squats
get some cheap single barbell that isn't really much and just use the fuck out of it


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

XYZpdq said:


> standing desk all day erry day, you can do them cheap by getting a sturdy dining room table and a couple of ikea type end tables, put in front of your tv and use that as your computer monitor
> hindu squats
> get some cheap single barbell that isn't really much and just use the fuck out of it


I do have a gym membership but all my gains go to my ass even if I do mostly arms.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 3, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> I do have a gym membership but all my gains go to my ass even if I do mostly arms.


chicks know which muscles are for showin and which are for goin


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

XYZpdq said:


> chicks know which muscles are for showin and which are for goin


Uh oh, I wanna look like Conan though.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 3, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Uh oh, I wanna look like Conan though.


you'd better get to juicing


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 3, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Uh oh, I wanna look like Conan though.







Weird flex, but you do you I guess.


----------



## Idiotron (Mar 3, 2022)

You can work out at home, everyone can.
Just get some weights and look up some tutorials on Youtube.

Eat healthy, that's very important.
You genuinely need to train less to keep your muscles once you get them if you eat healthy.
My personal favorite "muscle food" is chicken breast + salmon + rice + tomato/onion/cucumber salad, you can also make chicken soup out of that, I'm making it as I'm typing this.

Take vitamin supplements, you can't get enough nutrients from your diet alone with the kind of goals you have, take something A-Z and vitamin D at least, look into others as well.

The most important thing is persistence.
This isn't an easy thing to do, getting ripped, that's 1 hour of training per day minimum, every single day.
I would recommend splitting that hour in two, 30 minutes before breakfast and 30 minutes before dinner, you take the supplements after the meals, take the vitamin D after breakfast, it's good to start the day with.
You want to "look like Conan", you're looking at 2-3 years of muscle building at least and a strict diet, if you want to do it the natural way.

Just remember that once you get ripped, you need to keep working hard to keep being ripped.
You stop working out for a month and you lose 2 months of training.

That's my 2 Cents.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Mar 3, 2022)

Don't even worry about getting swole.  The only people who care about swole dudes are other dudes.  You are a faggot though, so just roid up.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

Cup Noodle said:


> Don't even worry about getting swole.  The only people who care about swole dudes are other dudes.  You are a faggot though, so just roid up.


If I wanna make my dick smaller I can also just chug soy too ya know.


----------



## Livecorpse (Mar 3, 2022)

pick up heavy things and put them down again


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> View attachment 3040483
> 
> Weird flex, but you do you I guess.


The haircut maybe.


Idiotron said:


> You can work out at home, everyone can.
> Just get some weights and look up some tutorials on Youtube.
> 
> Eat healthy, that's very important.
> ...


That two cents is worth about 50 dollars to me.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Mar 3, 2022)

For basics, try to eat wholesome foods that you make yourself. Meats, fruits, and vegetables are staples. Learn to cook good.
For the gym, if it’s in your budget an actual membership to an actual gym is great. You can do a lot at home, but it’s easier with a variety of equipment to use.
For an absolute beginner, pretty much any program that you stick to will provide results, but I would recommend John Meadows’ “Baby Groot” program as it is very well designed for the novice. You can find it on piracy sites if you are so inclined, that’s up to you.
Another tried and true program is 5X5, really good for beginners to focus on form and learn the basic compound exercises.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> For basics, try to eat wholesome foods that you make yourself. Meats, fruits, and vegetables are staples. Learn to cook good.
> For the gym, if it’s in your budget an actual membership to an actual gym is great. You can do a lot at home, but it’s easier with a variety of equipment to use.
> For an absolute beginner, pretty much any program that you stick to will provide results, but I would recommend John Meadows’ “Baby Groot” program as it is very well designed for the novice. You can find it on piracy sites if you are so inclined, that’s up to you.
> Another tried and true program is 5X5, really good for beginners to focus on form and learn the basic compound exercises.


Thank you Norf profile man.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Mar 4, 2022)

Deadlifts. Lots and lots of deadlifts.


----------



## JohnDoe (Mar 4, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> How do I become ripped


You fucking don't, considering you're an aimless faggot. It takes persistence, discipline, and focus. If you had those three things you could get pretty swole at home with minimal equipment. An actual gym would make it even easier. 

All the equipment and diet and supplements in the world can't substitute for effort.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Mar 4, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> You fucking don't, considering you're an aimless faggot. It takes persistence, discipline, and focus. If you had those three things you could get pretty swole at home with minimal equipment. An actual gym would make it even easier.
> 
> All the equipment and diet and supplements in the world can't substitute for effort.


Lol calm down, we’re _all _gonna make it.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 4, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> You fucking don't, considering you're an aimless faggot. It takes persistence, discipline, and focus. If you had those three things you could get pretty swole at home with minimal equipment. An actual gym would make it even easier.
> 
> All the equipment and diet and supplements in the world can't substitute for effort.


Thank you buff furry man


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Mar 14, 2022)

Simple tip, do sports you actually enjoy where doing it doesn't feel like a chore. I stopped going to the gym some time ago, replaced it with bouldering, swimming, some jogging and regular sets of HIIT bodyweight workouts. You'll burn fat in no time and the gains are decent aswell.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 7, 2022)

I feel severe soreness and pain, it is good pain.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Apr 7, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> I feel severe soreness and pain, it is good pain.



That is a good sign, but just remember, if it lasts for more than 24 hours after a session, you are doing too much, reduce intensity accordingly.


----------



## EnemyStand (Apr 22, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> That is a good sign, but just remember, if it lasts for more than 24 hours after a session, you are doing too much, reduce intensity accordingly.


Nah, take an aspirin and push through.

Although I'm not a powerlifter, I'm a boxer so my advice probably works better for combat sports...


----------



## 20 Mule Team Lorax (Apr 22, 2022)

The best advice will depend on your age, fitness history, and history of injuries. If you aren't still in puberty/early development, trying to jump right into bulking can potentially lead you to hamstring yourself. You could get hurt and cut yourself off from potential future gains. All generalized advice is pretty good, but if you have ever spent a long time sedentary and inactive, take it slowly first and use weightlifting as a chance to condition your bones and connective tissues. Methylsulfonylmethane is a stellar supplement for this, and its use is becoming more and more common among athletes. Another good thing to take is a vasodilator. My favorite is fresh beet juice. Work some HIIT in there every week or so to target your circulatory system. The squat rack is not for aneurysms.

If you're going to choose between powerlifting or bodybuilding, do so after you have solid base conditioning. You might get impatient with it, but if you lift too much too soon and hurt yourself, you'll regret it.


----------



## Retink (Apr 23, 2022)

Push ups, then declined pushups. It's a surprisingly good exercise and rather easy to work up to 50 a set within a month while doing progressions. Once you can do handstand pushups that's some crazy shit.

Really once you get into body weight exercises, sometimes known as calisthenics, there's a shit ton of stuff to do that best fits you.


----------



## NoReturn (Apr 25, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> I do have a gym membership but all my gains go to my ass even if I do mostly arms.


Start walking Shidoen.







Livecorpse said:


> pick up heavy things and put them down again


----------



## God's drunkest driver (Apr 29, 2022)

Starting strength + oats + GOMAD

If you seriously want to get "ripped" learn2discipline and do it now because the older you get the harder it will be and it may be downright impossible for you after too long. You really have to make your entire life revolve around working out to be ripped and by ripped I mean looking like an approximation of Zyzz, not fight club brad pitt who was just really lean and is an attainable physique through extreme control of your diet and regular calisthenics. It's possible to look really good natty, just look at Eugen Sandow, but it's hard and if you're just trying to look like gigachad and go full dysmorphic just hop on the roid train and shorten your life because unless you develop extreme discipline and have excellent genetics you will never look anything like Sandow let alone the freaks of nature and roids you see on the internet.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 30, 2022)

Fast in 3 day segments, drink alkaline water
lift weights and increase protein intake
get rid of any fat in your diet that doesn't come from fish or healthy sources
walk, don't jog
E Z


----------



## Skitarii (May 6, 2022)

Did you ever try progressive overload?


----------



## Shidoen (May 8, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Start walking Shidoen.


I’m already over 3 inches, I’ll never be a Greek god now!


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (May 8, 2022)

Do a test cycle and lift heavy. Eat real, good food.


----------



## world of shit (May 20, 2022)

I used to be obsessed with the big 5 exercises and did them + a few accessories, and that'll get you everything you need for years if you're a novice.

If you're older and don't have a lot of money for equipment, gym membership, or time, I've found you can get an absolute killer workout from resistance bands. Don't get the weak shit for chicks yoga or physical therapy, get the thick titan bands and progressively overload by stacking them or moving the resitance distance.  You can also do drop sets easy with them by just moving the distance, which are great for training to failure:  Bust out some lat raises until you can't don't another rep, move back do 2 more reps to fail, move back and 2 more, etc.  You will be dead.


----------

